# Truck Tent Camping



## BillyRubin (Aug 29, 2015)

My wife and I recently purchased a truck tent. We intend to do a lot of driving from the midwest to the east coast, into Maine and eventually Canada. We plan on using campgrounds for our overnights. My question is this: Does anyone know how a 'truck tent' is classified? In other words, when I pull in to a campground, is it considered just a tent? An RV? A hardshell camper? Thanks for helping!


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Most of the time what matters is what amenities you need. Water? Electricity? Sewer?


----------

